# Photo info covering thumbnail in Lightroom Mobile



## CraigDS (Jan 5, 2016)

Is there a way to disable the photo info in Lightroom Mobile? The info completely covers the thumbnail, making it difficult to browse.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Assuming you mean in the Grid view on the iDevice, a two-finger tap will cycle through the various display modes, and one of the modes will be "off".


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 6, 2016)

And the same works in the Loupe view, except 2 fingers toggles between showing Info, Histogram or None.


----------



## CraigDS (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm using LR Mobile on a Galaxy Note 5.


----------

